# USDA/APHIS Proposed Regulations Affecting Dog Breeders



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

If this was previously posted, please delete this thread.
This proposed legislation will affect _everyone_ who wants to purchase good working dogs. 
The reputable responsible breeders are fighting this and we who purchase from them need to help to secure there will be responsible breeders in the future. 

http://www.regulations.gov/#!documentDetail;D=APHIS-2011-0003-0001
This is the official Proposed rule that you can comment on until July 15. There is also an AKC link to sign the petition against it, but commenting on the link above will carry more weight. 
Here is a link that explains the proposal better: http://virginiafederation.org/introduction
Send your comment to your senator and representative.

Find out who they are here:
http://www.house.gov/representatives/
http://www.senate.gov/general/contact_information/senators_cfm.cfm

These are proposed regulations, not a law Congress has to vote on. But point out to your representatives that the impact on the country's economy and even on APHIS's budget is tremendous. This is over-regulation of the worst sort and will make pets much harder to find and expensive to buy. 

If it is enforced to the letter, rescue organizations will also be included.

3) Send a copy of your comment to AKC at [email protected] . They are hard at work to prevent these regulations from passing and need to hear from as many people as possible.

We need everyone's help on this one. It is the most serious threat so far to the home breeding of dogs.


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

*_everyone_ who purchases in the USA.:-(


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I am down with this legislation. This is a step in the right direction to control animal overpopulation.

First anyone who has 4 or less breeding females is exempt. This is an increase from 3. This is an effort to control people who mass producing animals and selling them without anyone ever coming look at them...."puppy mills". 

"We are also proposing to increase from three to four the 
number of breeding female dogs, cats, and/or small exotic or wild 
mammals that a person may maintain on his or her premises and be exempt 
from the licensing and inspection requirements if he or she sells only 
the offspring of those animals born and raised on his or her premises, 
for pets or exhibition. This exemption would apply regardless of 
whether those animals are sold at retail or wholesale."

So it does not affect everyone.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

I have to admit I've been watching people freaking out about this and I must admit I'm kind of ok with this sort of legislation as well - the world is changing - I can't count how many people buy a puppy based upon the cute puppy in the picture or the ribbons of the parents with no knowledge of what kind of institutionalized insanity the dogs are kept in. 

There are people within my own breed that have dogs who have never touched grass. Who have never been given the opportunity to be housebroken like a normal dog. Who have never taught one of their dogs how to sit because it makes them too hard to show. Yet these are the people claiming to be breeding a better pet than the byb because they have a few ribbons and are breed club members. These are the same people who bitch because OFA is sooo... expensive but think nothing of dropping $35 a dog every weekend to trot around a ring. 

I wonder if maybe things would be a little better if breeders decided to not have 20+ dogs or would have to show consumers how their dogs really lived?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Permission to cross-post. I'm surprised anyone on this forum would support this given the bigger picture of PETA type driven animal ownership control or elimination. I don't think increased licensing and inspection has anything to do with animal welfare or overpopulation. We have licensed inspected facilities and the animals aren't any better for it.

Terrasita


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

Please do cross post!! 

The millers and big commercial kennels are already USDA inspected and look where they are in their management. 
The BYB won't be affected because they usually just put their pets together to make babie$, they don't hold back anything they breed for future breeding stock. 
Responsible hobby breeders who know their lines, grow out dogs for their program and wait until all health testing is done before breeding will be hurt by this legislation. 
Dogs living in outdoor kennels will be a requirement, no longer allowed to live in homes of breeders. It will affect rescues and other animal breeders as well. 
This is ridiculous legislation....we don't need HSUS dictating their agenda on everyone.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Jane Jean said:


> Please do cross post!!
> 
> The millers and big commercial kennels are already USDA inspected and look where they are in their management.
> The BYB won't be affected because they usually just put their pets together to make babie$, they don't hold back anything they breed for future breeding stock.
> ...


I agree. The problem is the way the proposed rule is stated it is really confusing and I'm used to reading horribly written laws. Basically, it seems to indicate that if your puppy buyer comes to the house to pick up the dog, you are exempted. They also assume every bitch is bred every year--ridiculous. We don't need any laws on the books of this nature. It just sets precedent and furthers HSUS' agenda--ultimately, no dog breeding. They don't understand how many breeding dogs are house pets--like mine. I think for information purposes, there needs to be cross references to the sections of the already existing laws that dictate how the dogs have to be kept managed that aren't exempted. Everyone knows someone that doesn't keep manage dogs ideally. We don't need laws for those few which already existing laws take care of. 

Terrasita


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just another way for the peta and hsus folk to get a bigger foot in the door!


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

deadline for comments is coming up....please help the smaller breeders from becoming regulated!


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Just another way for the peta and hsus folk to get a bigger foot in the door!


I agree 100% 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

The US Department of Agriculture (USDA)/Animal Plant Health and Inspection Service (APHIS) announced today that the comment period on the proposed regulations regarding “Retail Pet Stores and Licensing Exemptions” has been extended until August 15, 2012. We encourage any concerned dog owners who have not yet signed the AKC petition and/or submitted comments about this problematic proposal to take advantage of this extra time to do so.
http://www.akc.org/news/index.cfm?article_id=4697


----------

